# Shooting Technique ...



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Please review this tutorial about a shooting technique ...

Thanks for your comments ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks interesting. I wish I was more bi-lingual at times like this .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe there is a compadre hear on the forum ho can translate this for us ?
Much as gracias


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

After watching this, I tried to make a spreadsheet to figure some of the aiming/trajectory stuff out. I understand the math behind his aiming triangle, and I also am sure I'm plotting my trajectory info correctly. The problem is the numbers I get don't jive with experience. For example, shooting TTF with a 28" draw, 3.5" outside fork width, my eye 3" above my anchor point, and 200 fps, the shot would hit nearly 11" higher than the point of aim at 33 feet. But for me, with those numbers, I basically hit dead on my point of aim at that distance. The way the spreadsheet is setup the target is at the same height as my anchor point.

Keeping everything else the same, I'd have to have 4.9" wide forks to hit dead on at 33 feet. Or I'd have to imagine an aim point about 0.7" above my 3.5" wide forks.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

learnin' said:


> After watching this, I tried to make a spreadsheet to figure some of the aiming/trajectory stuff out. I understand the math behind his aiming triangle, and I also am sure I'm plotting my trajectory info correctly. The problem is the numbers I get don't jive with experience. For example, shooting TTF with a 28" draw, 3.5" outside fork width, my eye 3" above my anchor point, and 200 fps, the shot would hit nearly 11" higher than the point of aim at 33 feet. But for me, with those numbers, I basically hit dead on my point of aim at that distance. The way the spreadsheet is setup the target is at the same height as my anchor point.
> 
> Keeping everything else the same, I'd have to have 4.9" wide forks to hit dead on at 33 feet. Or I'd have to imagine an aim point about 0.7" above my 3.5" wide forks.


hello buddy ...

I have checked with the practice that the calculation based on the triangle, is accurate at the time of shooting, when I had some variation as you mention, I filmed myself near the face and profile to see happens, and I could find that any variation in the position of the anchor point, when releasing the projectile varies significantly the outcome of the shot. If your technique is already deeply entrenched and your movement when releasing already very recorded, it will be difficult to make these fine modifications.

What do you think ?

Regards ...

JOS


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

JOS said:


> learnin said:
> 
> 
> > After watching this, I tried to make a spreadsheet to figure some of the aiming/trajectory stuff out. I understand the math behind his aiming triangle, and I also am sure I'm plotting my trajectory info correctly. The problem is the numbers I get don't jive with experience. For example, shooting TTF with a 28" draw, 3.5" outside fork width, my eye 3" above my anchor point, and 200 fps, the shot would hit nearly 11" higher than the point of aim at 33 feet. But for me, with those numbers, I basically hit dead on my point of aim at that distance. The way the spreadsheet is setup the target is at the same height as my anchor point.
> ...


Well, I agree that a small change can make a big difference. I'll have to think about this some more to see if that is the only explanation or if I'm missing something altogether.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesante el video y muy bien hecho.


----------

